

How to Not shut down a 'backup' service. - SODaniel

Just got an email from memolane.com (social backup tool) reg. them joining another team etc. and will be shutting down memolane.com and deleting all their content. TOMORROW! Might be the best example I have ever seen of how to NOT shut down a service.<p>See their blog here for the announcement: http://blog.memolane.com/<p>At least they seem happy in their group shot. I bet not all their users feel the same, especially if they forget to check their mail for ONE day!
======
Matti
From the email sent on Feb 21:

" Today we want to share the exciting news that our team is joining another
company that will utilize the Memolane features in an expanded way, adding
more value to all the great memories captured on social media.

Unfortunately this also means that we will be shutting down the memolane.com
service. Your account with Memolane and all its content will be deleted on
Friday Feb. 22th. "

------
gdharries
But isn't all of your social media data/content in its original place? Does it
matter if they shut the service down if it's saved elsewhere?

~~~
SODaniel
Oh I don't consider memolane an 'essential' backup tool at all (that would be
an absolute disaster scenario). Nevertheless you would imagine they could have
given their users a little more heads up especially if they are not going out
of business.

~~~
gdharries
Yep, one day is crazy short.

